#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: مشکل با برنامه Wondershare.Dr.Fone.Android

## maryam_sh

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران و دوستان بزگوار
بنده به تازگی مشکل عجیبی با برنامه Wondershare.Dr.Fone.Android پیدا کردم تمام اطلاعات بازیابی می شود ولی متاسفانه وقتی گزینه recovery رو میزنم پیغام خطا میده نمیدونم باید چکار کنم؟درضمن آخرین نسخه از برنامه هم دانلود و نصب کردم و کاملاً اکتیو هم شده و زمان استفاده از برنامه اینترنت هم قطع میکنم تا یه وقت برنامه از حالت اکتیو خارج نشود.عکس ارور ضمیمه کردم از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار خواهش دارم هر چه زودتر بهم کمک کنند تا مشکلم حل بشه و بتونم کار مشتری راه بندازم.تشکر از همگی

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

این به خاطر  لیسانس برنامه هست . مشکل به خاطر فعال ساز برنامه هست .

----------

*ehsanarn*,*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

> این به خاطر  لیسانس برنامه هست . مشکل به خاطر فعال ساز برنامه هست .


برنامه به خوبی اکتیو میشه سریال نامبر قبول میکنه.پس باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## AMD

> برنامه به خوبی اکتیو میشه سریال نامبر قبول میکنه.پس باید چکار کنم؟


یکبار انیستالش کنید و دوباره نصب کنید . اسکرین شات زیاد واضح نیست ولی نوشته 5 بار استفاده شده  و بعد از این 5 بار نیاز به رجیستر بصورت آنلاین دارد . نرم افزار شما هم کرک شده است .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

> یکبار انیستالش کنید و دوباره نصب کنید . اسکرین شات زیاد واضح نیست ولی نوشته 5 بار استفاده شده  و بعد از این 5 بار نیاز به رجیستر بصورت آنلاین دارد . نرم افزار شما هم کرک شده است .


برنامه رو انیستالش کردم و دوباره نصب کردم باز هم مشکل برطرف نشده

----------


## AMD

> برنامه رو انیستالش کردم و دوباره نصب کردم باز هم مشکل برطرف نشده


این برنامه کلیدهایی در رجیستری ایجاد میکند حتی پس از حذف هم  دوباره رجیستر نشه . تنها راهش نصب ویندوز مجدد یا  پاک کردن اثراتش توی رجستری هست . فکر کنم برای شما نصب ویندوز راحت تر باشه .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

آخرین ورژن این نرم افزار چند هست؟5.6.2.15 یا 5.6.1.16

----------


## AMD

*Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android 5.6.1.16*

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> *Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android 5.6.1.16*


درسته همین نسخه از برنامه هم نصب کردم متاسفانه مشکل برطرف نمیشه.چطور میتونم کلیدهای regedit مربوط به این برنامه رو پاک کنم؟سایت دیگه ای ورژن 5.6.2.16 هم واسه دانلود گذاشتن ما نفهمیدیم آخرین ورژن چند هست؟

----------


## AMD

> درسته همین نسخه از برنامه هم نصب کردم متاسفانه مشکل برطرف نمیشه.چطور میتونم کلیدهای regedit مربوط به این برنامه رو پاک کنم؟


نیاز به مهارت داره . اگر اشتباه کنید باید ویندوز رو دوباره نصب کنید . 
این موارد رو انجام بدید 
1- انیستال برنامه 
2- خذف قولدر نصب برنامه
3- پاکسازی رجیستری با ccleaner 
ریستارت سیستم
نصب مجدد
در ضمن 
DrFoneAndroid.exe فایل WSHelperSetup.exe  را نیز در فایروال قرار دهید و  دسترسی هر دو به اینترنت را مسدود کنید تا رجیستر برنامه باطل نشود.

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

سایت دیگه ای ورژن 5.6.2.16 هم واسه دانلود گذاشتن ما نفهمیدیم آخرین ورژن چند هست؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

سلام صبحتون بخیر تمام کارهای گفته شده رو انجام دادم مشکل حل نمیشه تورا خدا باید چکار کنم نمیخوام ویندوز عوض کنم. آخرین ورژن این برنامه چند هست؟کسی واسه رفع مشکل من راه حلی نداره؟

----------


## nekooee

اگر به درستی عملیات کرک رو انجام می دهید احتمالا مشکل از خود کرک باشه. کاری نمیتونید بکنید باید از نرم افزار دیگری که کرک درست دارد استفاده کنید. البته من قبلا دیدم که شما از کرک ها به درستی استفاده نمی کنید. لطفا دقت کنید و اگر فایل readme داره بخونید. ولی به هر حال ممکنه خود کرک هم خراب باشه.

درضمن آخرین ورژن هم Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android 5.6.2 هست دیگه اون عدد آخرش خیلی مهم نیست! از لینک زیر میتونید دانلود کنید. دقت کنید گفته اگر به اینترنت وصل باشید کرک برنامه از کار میفته. پس باید بدون اتصال به اینترنت بعد از کرک از آن استفاده کنید:
http://downloadly.ir/software/mobile...share-dr-fone/

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## AMD

مشکلشون به خاطر  این هست که جلوی اتصال  این برنامه به سرور شرکت سازنده رو نمیگیرن . باید اون دو فایل رو تو فایروالشون بلاک کنند .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*

----------


## mavaramat

از این برنامه هم میتونید کمک بگیرید
EaseUS MobiSaver for Android

----------

*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*

----------


## maryam_sh

> اگر به درستی عملیات کرک رو انجام می دهید احتمالا مشکل از خود کرک باشه. کاری نمیتونید بکنید باید از نرم افزار دیگری که کرک درست دارد استفاده کنید. البته من قبلا دیدم که شما از کرک ها به درستی استفاده نمی کنید. لطفا دقت کنید و اگر فایل readme داره بخونید. ولی به هر حال ممکنه خود کرک هم خراب باشه.
> 
> درضمن آخرین ورژن هم Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android 5.6.2 هست دیگه اون عدد آخرش خیلی مهم نیست! از لینک زیر میتونید دانلود کنید. دقت کنید گفته اگر به اینترنت وصل باشید کرک برنامه از کار میفته. پس باید بدون اتصال به اینترنت بعد از کرک از آن استفاده کنید:
> http://downloadly.ir/software/mobile...share-dr-fone/



اون چیزی که می فرماید خوب کرک نمیکردم مشکل از کرک بود نه خود بنده که بعدها با کرک دیگه ای مشکل حل شد .الان هم برنامه به خوبی اکتیو میشه و بدون هیچ گونه مشکلی کار میکنه مشکل اینجاست که به محض اینکه سیستم وصل نت میشوم برنامه از حالت اکتیو خارج میشه و دوباره که اکتیو میکنم دیگه برنامه به خوبی کار نمیکنه حتی اون دو فایل مربوط به برنامه که در چند پست قبل جناب AMD.POWER فرموده بودن رو به فایروال ویندوز اضافه کردم متاسفانه مشکل حل نشد

----------


## AMD

> اون چیزی که می فرماید خوب کرک نمیکردم مشکل از کرک بود نه خود بنده که بعدها با کرک دیگه ای مشکل حل شد .الان هم برنامه به خوبی اکتیو میشه و بدون هیچ گونه مشکلی کار میکنه مشکل اینجاست که به محض اینکه سیستم وصل نت میشوم برنامه از حالت اکتیو خارج میشه و دوباره که اکتیو میکنم دیگه برنامه به خوبی کار نمیکنه حتی اون دو فایل مربوط به برنامه که در چند پست قبل جناب AMD.POWER فرموده بودن رو به فایروال ویندوز اضافه کردم متاسفانه مشکل حل نشد


الان حل نمیشه چون از اکتیو خارج شده . درصورت نصب مجدد ویندوز حل میشه .

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## nekooee

شما وقتی از برنامه استفاده میکنید کلا اینترنت رو قطع کنید این کار براتون ساده تر هست. در هر صورت من قصد جسارت نداشتم هدفم راهنمایی بود.
یک بار با revo unistaller حذفش کنید شاید فایلهای رجیستریش حذف بشه و درست بشه. بعد دوباره که نصب کردید این بار حتما اینترنت رو قبل از استفاده قطع کنید

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> شما وقتی از برنامه استفاده میکنید کلا اینترنت رو قطع کنید این کار براتون ساده تر هست. در هر صورت من قصد جسارت نداشتم هدفم راهنمایی بود.
> یک بار با revo unistaller حذفش کنید شاید فایلهای رجیستریش حذف بشه و درست بشه. بعد دوباره که نصب کردید این بار حتما اینترنت رو قبل از استفاده قطع کنید
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ممنون.با برنامه advanced uninstaller انجام دادم و تمام کلیدهای رجیستری پاک کردم باز هم مشکل حل نشد. همانطور که جناب AMD.POWER فرمودن با تعویض ویندوز مشکلم حل شد ولی الان میترسم با وصل شدن نت دوباره برنامه از حالت اکتیو خارج بشه نمیدونم باید چکار کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون هستم از همکاران و دوستان بزگوار و گرامی
درضمن خدمت شما عرض کنم که وقتی از برنامه استفاده میکنم نت رو کاملاً قطع میکنم

----------


## nekooee

تنها راهش اینه که از طریق نرم افزارهای فایروال دسترسی کل فایلهای اجرایی برنامه را به اینترنت ببندید!
اگر هنگام نصب با revo نصبش کنید فکر میکنم همه کلیدهاش رو ذخیره میکنه که کجاها میره. بعد با خودش آنیستال کنید همه رو پاک میکنه. یک راه دیگش اینه قبل از نصب از رجیستری بک آپ بگیرید و بعد از نصب هم بک آم بگیرید از طریق نرم افزار مقایسه کنید و ببینید همه کلیدهاش رو کجاها میریزه.
البته ممکنه فایلی هم جایی داشته باشه. که اگر با خود revo نصب کنید فکر کنم (مطمئن نیستم) محل فایلهای جدید رو ثبت میکنه و بعدش درست حذفش میکنه.
البته advanced  خوبه ولی revo با اینکه ظاهر ضعیف تری داره توانایی بیشتری در این زمینه داره

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## hamedossein

از همه معذرت میخوام که یه پست قدیمی رو بالا آوردم چون خودمم این مشکل رو داشتم و خیلی وقتم رو گرفت تا راه حلش رو پیدا کنم گفتم سایر دوستان هم استفاده کنن. تو یه سایتی خوندم که این مشکل گیر کردن برنامه Wondershare Dr.Fone بخاطر آنتی ویروس هست و باید آنتی ویروس گوشی و کامپیوتر رو غیرفعال کرد درضمن باید ویندوز دیفندر و فایروال ویندوز هم غیر فعال کرد. خدا خیرشون بده مشکل من حل شد و برنامه 1000 تا عکس رو برگردوند البته این برنامه فایل هایی که تو گالری هستن و حذف نشدن رو هم برمیگردونه. اینم لینک منبع

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

